# Protective Coating/ Clear Bra for X6 50i



## salonowner (Jul 28, 2020)

We just purchased our X6 and took it to a reputable place to have a clear plastic coating on the entire hood, front end, edges of doors, back bumper - the usual spots. We use a touch less car wash or I clean it myself and I'm finding the strip below the headlights just won't adhere. Bubbles form and then lifting begins. I've taken it in three times and had it replaced - garaged overnight for curing. Nope. Guy says he's using top of line coating but don't have the name in front me. Anyone else have issues with this particular area of their X6? Is it the car? Air flow issue?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

salonowner said:


> We just purchased our X6 and took it to a reputable place to have a clear plastic coating on the entire hood, front end, edges of doors, back bumper - the usual spots. We use a touch less car wash or I clean it myself and I'm finding the strip below the headlights just won't adhere. Bubbles form and then lifting begins. I've taken it in three times and had it replaced - garaged overnight for curing. Nope. Guy says he's using top of line coating but don't have the name in front me. Anyone else have issues with this particular area of their X6? Is it the car? Air flow issue?


Don't know it this will help...not the X6 but this could lead to a solution for you. But the 
"ENTIRE" hood? 
Cheers!








The 04s Protective shield covering removal 💪😎


https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=PA93-USA-03-2005-E83-BMW-X3_30i&diagId=03_3886 Trying to remove the past owners protected adhesive plastic shield sheet on the header panel. You've seen it on cars before I think it comes from the dealer. Well it's getting old (this is the 04)...




www.bimmerfest.com





Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------

